# Building a Dump Trailer



## BelarusBulldog

After gathering up some"FREE" used steel, I started today to build myself a small dumping trailer for my tractors. I have been looking at different designs and am going to incorporate those which I like into the build. I am using 1 1/8" pins and lift arm balls for the hinges. The dump frame will be the main structure like some semi dumping trailers that have two connecting arms to the 5th wheel plate. Here are a couple of pictures from today. Enjoy Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Been a while getting back at the trailer. Here is what I have so far. I have included a mock up picture of what I want it to look like. Enjoy! Bye


----------



## Thomas

What type of dumping sysrem..electric,hyd,armstrong lift?

True diamond in the rough.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> What type of dumping sysrem..electric,hyd,armstrong lift?
> 
> True diamond in the rough.


Thanks Thomas, I plan on a hydraulic dumping system powered by the tractor hydraulic outlets. Lots of work still to do, but only at it every now and then. Working for a living, sure gets in the way of projects. LOL Bye


----------



## Thomas

Do you plan on crank down stand/foot near the hitch somewhere,so tou can also load the trailer?


----------



## jmsrbrt

BelarusBulldog said:


> Been a while getting back at the trailer. Here is what I have so far. I have included a mock up picture of what I want it to look like. Enjoy! Bye


My thoughts would be to build the platform just slightly behind the center of your axle/dump rod, and a catch on the tongue. Release the catch and let gravity dump your load. Thoughts? Bob.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> Do you plan on crank down stand/foot near the hitch somewhere,so tou can also load the trailer?


Thomas, I have an idea for the jack stand that I think you will like. Not going to be the typical crank jack cause it will have to be sturdy enough to take some side movement while being loaded. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

jmsrbrt said:


> My thoughts would be to build the platform just slightly behind the center of your axle/dump rod, and a catch on the tongue. Release the catch and let gravity dump your load. Thoughts? Bob.


Hi Bob, A couple of problems with that design trailer. 1/ With so much over hang on the dump bed, I wouldn't get the required angle to off load if the soil was wet or clammy. 2/ There is going to be close to two ton of weight on this trailer, and so with travel movement, would cause a great deal of force on such a catch mechanism. Also, it would mean having to get off the tractor and hauling back down the dump again. Bye


----------



## farmertim

Hey BB, I really like the swivel idea, I could use that, now where am i going to get a couple of cheap stub axles and wheels from?????

Cheers


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> Do you plan on crank down stand/foot near the hitch somewhere,so tou can also load the trailer?


Here is what I have in mind for my trailer jack leg. Enjoy! Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

farmertim said:


> Hey BB, I really like the swivel idea, I could use that, now where am i going to get a couple of cheap stub axles and wheels from?????
> 
> Cheers


Thanks farmertim, glad you liked it. By the way, I really like your tractor. I think sometimes that the older equipment was built better and to last! Bye


----------



## Thomas

I like the plan.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Today I made the swivel tow ring for the trailer. I used a 1-1/4" bolt with two nuts and a 1/4" wall pipe joiner to make the swivel pin. Also use an old shackle that I had for the ring. Drilled a 1/8" hole for a split pin so the bolt couldn't back off. I used 7018 rods to weld the hitch in place. I made the hitch to swivel in case the dump trailer was to tip over on it's side. This way, it wouldn't take the tractor with it. A very good friend of mine gave me a pintle hitch for the tractor, and also, four tires and rims from a small Kubota tractor! ( Thank you Paul, I foresee another project in the future. LOL ) I had to cut the plate that the hitch was mounted to, in order to fit the tractor. This is just temporary, as I will be using a flat bar to use the tractors' own tow bar receiver. Also bought the diverter valve to split the hydraulic flow between the two cylinders. Still lots to do, but slow and easy wins the race. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

So today I did a little more to the trailer. I bought a new 3" cylinder with a 24" stroke and installed it and the diverter valve to the trailer. Installed a brace between the two cross members for extra strength. I also got a piece of 2" flat bar and welded it to the pintle hitch for fast removal. I had it bolted to the tractor hitch frame before. It's taking longer to build with used steel because I'm having to clean up the old material first! But the price was RIGHT. LOL  Here are some pictures from today, enjoy! Bye


----------



## Thomas

About what would the push psi at start w/trailer loaded?

Looking good.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> About what would the push psi at start w/trailer loaded?
> 
> Looking good.


Thanks Thomas. If I did the calculations right, there should be about 16409.47 lbs of push or about 8.2 tons. I don't know if this is at the start of the stroke or not. I only plan on hauling about two ton at a time, so something should move! LOL Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds

Good looking project, looks like it is coming together. You have given me an idea for an old trailer I have that use to have a nurse tank on it. I think with a few modifications and a good strong cylinder, I can turn it into a small dump cart.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

rcowartbuilds said:


> Good looking project, looks like it is coming together. You have given me an idea for an old trailer I have that use to have a nurse tank on it. I think with a few modifications and a good strong cylinder, I can turn it into a small dump cart.


Thanks, glad you like it. Could you post a picture of your trailer on here for me to see? I have to admit, I don't know what a "nurse tank" is! Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds

What we call a 800 gallon or bigger plastic water tank. Pull it around to mix spray or transfer water.

I saw on another thread where you are a welder by trade..... that explains all the nice clean beads you run.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

rcowartbuilds said:


> What we call a 800 gallon or bigger plastic water tank. Pull it around to mix spray or transfer water.
> OK, I know what you're talking about now.
> I saw on another thread where you are a welder by trade..... that explains all the nice clean beads you run.


Thanks for the compliment on my welds, but when I say "welder by trade", it just means that's the trade I took. I've been a tractor trailer driver for the last 27 years, I just do welding as a hobby for now. Hope to retire one day and set up a small welding shop to keep me from going crazy! LOL That is a good idea to retro fit your water tanker to a dumper unit. Make sure you take lots of pictures as you progress. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Worked on the trailer again today. Welded on six round stake pockets, sanded and painted the whole trailer, and hooked up some of the hydraulic hoses. Trailer now dumps by tractor power.  Next thing to make is the hydraulic jack stand. Bye


----------



## Wildfire1

Wow! I enjoyed seeing this thread so much I wanted to sign up and make this my first post. 
Anyway I have to say your doing an outstanding job my friend on this project. It sure is nice to see this sort of thing come together in such a nice way. It's well designed, practical and heck it even looks nice 
Ill continue to keep an eye on this thread. Oh. Your kindly welcome on the goodies  If you need anything you know where I am.


----------



## rcowartbuilds

BelarusBulldog said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my welds, but when I say "welder by trade", it just means that's the trade I took. I've been a tractor trailer driver for the last 27 years, I just do welding as a hobby for now. Hope to retire one day and set up a small welding shop to keep me from going crazy! LOL That is a good idea to retro fit your water tanker to a dumper unit. Make sure you take lots of pictures as you progress. Bye


My dump cart will be another project down the road, right now I'm finishing a new goat barn with hay loft. We have added a small heard of Nubian dairy goats here with plans to make cheese, butter & yogurt.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Wildfire1 said:


> Wow! I enjoyed seeing this thread so much I wanted to sign up and make this my first post.
> Anyway I have to say your doing an outstanding job my friend on this project. It sure is nice to see this sort of thing come together in such a nice way. It's well designed, practical and heck it even looks nice
> Ill continue to keep an eye on this thread. Oh. Your kindly welcome on the goodies  If you need anything you know where I am.


Thanks Wildfire1, I have a few other "interesting" things left to do with the frame before the body work begins. Great to see you on this site. Hope people get to see some of your amazing work. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

rcowartbuilds said:


> My dump cart will be another project down the road, right now I'm finishing a new goat barn with hay loft. We have added a small heard of Nubian dairy goats here with plans to make cheese, butter & yogurt.


How about some pictures of your barn build and herd of goats? I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of your water tanker also. Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds

*A few pics of the goat barn*

Finished with all the framing, trim, & roofing. Now got to get it painted, hang the 2 3' doors on the front and wire a few lights.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

What a fine looking barn you have there!  It reminds me of farmertims' tractor barn and the design I'm going with for my shed. You're doing a fine build, looks strong! Now you got me wanting to start mine. Here is a sketch of what I had in mind for a tractor shed/ welding shop. Bye


----------



## WJBMF35

Thanks for the wagon idea. Going to modify ours the same way as yours. Love the barn/shop too. I love that design. Could live above it if needed.


----------



## GARMTN

*Garden tractor/ATV plow blade 4 Sale*

If u r near me in western NJ, and r interesting in a small 42" plow blade, sand/salt carrier, capable of carrying 200lbs, and chains, I have the whole deal for sale 4 only$75. Theres been a lot of interest in it so if u r even thinking about one, don't pass this up! (photos enclosed). Contact Glenn: (908)-637-8499Bye


----------



## Mowerman

That's a neat trailer you have there


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Mowerman said:


> That's a neat trailer you have there


Thanks Mowerman. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Building this trailer has been very enjoyable for me, like a time out from all the stresses of life. When I'm at work I daydream and think about the trailer and what could be done with it. Some of my wants and needs would dictate having more than one trailer to be able to do different things. Not really wanting to build another trailer just yet, got me thinking in another direction. Multi bodies! The first one I'm building, because it's simple and fast, is a flat deck. I already have horns welded on the trailer, so the bodies will all have 1 1/4" pins that will secure them to the trailer. To change a body, I just unclasp the pins and use my fork lift or 3pt crane to lift off and install another. The deck outside measurements are 5 x 7.5 feet. 2.5" x 2.5" angle iron will be added to encase the outer edge, adding strength and protection to the wooden flat deck. Also, some type of tiedown system will be installed. The wife loves the flat deck, saying she can use it to haul her flower boxes, bags of soil, and compost. Then her eyes lit up when she got the idea of stacking on square bails of hay and going for a hay ride this winter!  Here is a picture of the flat deck so far. Bye


----------



## Thomas

Looking goodand that Kubota orange paint sure adds perk to project. 

Sooooo when the next update.:fineprint


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> Looking goodand that Kubota orange paint sure adds perk to project.
> 
> Sooooo when the next update.:fineprint


Thanks Thomas, I'm waiting to find a pickup bed liner without wheel wells. One from a step side box would be perfect. The weather here is changing and I've got other things to get ready for winter, so the trailer build is not a priority right now. But I will be posting as it moves along. Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds

How is the dump cart coming along? Here are a few pictures of the progress I've made on the goat barn.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Sorry rcowartbuilds, not going to be doing much with the trailer until the spring. I'm busy making a snow plow for a friends' lawn tractor. I'll be posting pictures of the plow when it's finished. AWESOME goat barn! Almost too nice to put animals in it. You do real nice work! Keep posting, we all love pictures. Bye


----------



## dhochst

Belarus,

Nice job on the trailer. I am jealous. I took a 2 week "mini-term" welding course in high school. I have done only a small amount of welding since. Our garage only has 110. I would love to run some 220 out there and get a welder and be able to do things like what you're doing.


----------



## farmallpat

Here is a dump wagon I picked up for 35.00 bucks .Off C/L I have used it a few times to haul manure. By far the best 35 bucks I ever spent!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

dhochst said:


> Belarus,
> 
> Nice job on the trailer. I am jealous. I took a 2 week "mini-term" welding course in high school. I have done only a small amount of welding since. Our garage only has 110. I would love to run some 220 out there and get a welder and be able to do things like what you're doing.


Thanks for the compliment, dhochst. You can buy welders that run off 110 volts, but maybe a bit pricy for a good one. I use a 50' heavy extension cord on my welder, how far from your house to garage? Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog

farmallpat said:


> Here is a dump wagon I picked up for 35.00 bucks .Off C/L I have used it a few times to haul manure. By far the best 35 bucks I ever spent!!


 $35.00! Man you got a sweet deal there. Some people have all the luck. Bye


----------



## dhochst

BelarusBulldog said:


> Thanks for the compliment, dhochst. You can buy welders that run off 110 volts, but maybe a bit pricy for a good one. I use a 50' heavy extension cord on my welder, how far from your house to garage? Bye


Yeah, I know you can buy ones that run on 110V. However, I already trip the circuit breaker in the house if I run the air compressor in the garage while my wife is using the washing machine in the basement. It's a detached garage very near the house. The people who lived here wired the garage by tapping into a house circuit.

"Someday"  I'd like to replace the electric service in the house and trench a line over to the garage for its own service panel.


----------



## Larry in OK

> "Someday" I'd like to replace the electric service in the house and trench a line over to the garage for its own service panel.


When I built my shop I had the electric co-op set another pole and meter. Shop has it's own 200 amp service. Only way to go.


----------



## Country Boy

Larry in OK said:


> When I built my shop I had the electric co-op set another pole and meter. Shop has it's own 200 amp service. Only way to go.


Our house has a 200 amp service, the shop has a 200 amp service and the barn has a 400 amp service. They all run off one meter, and boy does that thing spin fast when things get going here on the farm! You could about use it as a fan in summer! :lmao:


----------



## Pipertec

BB, looks like you have inspired me to warm the Buzz Box up. Since I don't have a Hydraulic Outlet on my tractor, I guess I will go with a 12v. Hydraulic System. That is just what I need for all this manure around here......Mind if i steal some of the engineering????.........:tractorsm


----------



## rcowartbuilds

Well have you plowed all the snow and gotten back to work on the dump trailer?
Spring is running wide open here in Georgia. I don't think the barn will ever be completely finished, you know, always a small change here or there to make things work better. Had 11 kids birthed in the barn, started milking the goats, and making cheese & butter.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Last week I was plowing snow, gone now but the ground is still very wet and soft. Haven't been at the trailer yet, but soon. Great pictures you posted, they look so peaceful and content. Bye


----------



## randym99

Hey wait now.The ground wet maybe but soft---in Newfoundland!!Come on .Did take a load of red topsoil over there from PEI or something??LOL Just kidding ya.NICE job on the trailer and barn.Looks like ya got a dandy set up there. Oh-yeah and cute ah----kids.He-He talk to ya later.


----------



## randym99

Whoops .I see now that the nice barn and goats are not yours BB.(Guess I should read All posts instead of glancing over them)Sorry. My Bad. Love the spoked wheels ya used.Gives it the "classic "look. Hey rcowartbuilds,looks like your herd is pretty happy with their new home too.Thanks.


----------



## Pipertec

Hey RC....Put some of that Goat cheese in the mail to Alabama....I will make it worth your time......nice operation!!!


----------



## 46mech

Well, I'm late to this thread, but as usual BB you do good work! Looking forward to seeing the latest progress.


----------



## dieselscout80

BelarusBulldog said:


> Been a while getting back at the trailer. Here is what I have so far. I have included a mock up picture of what I want it to look like. Enjoy! Bye


Great looking trailer.

What are the wheels in your trailer from?


----------

